# Babys poo smells of rotten eggs



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

For about a week my bf 5 week olds nappies have been stinky, yellow and still liquidy so i dont know if she could be constipated but she strains and cries and wriggles until i hear a nappy explosion so its like shes blocked yet with diarreah (sp?). It smells vile like rotten eggs & rotten oranges in one if that makes sense. i always hear her poo as its windy. ive tried really hard to get her wind out the other end but have had no joy. tried all different positions, patting and rubbing etc.. must be something wrong?
any advice would be appreciated


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, it sounds perfectly normal.  Remember what you eat will affect the smell also.  It's normal for breast fed nappies to 'explode', usually you hear it, then find out its all up their back!    They usually sound quite noisy, whoopee cushions have nothing on them!  Everything sounds as it should be with her,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

thankyou. sorry to be a pain but are there any foods i should be avoiding that can upset baby?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Some research suggests that citrusy foods, garlic, or spicy foods can upset them, but when they have looked into it more, it's often been a case that someone has had garlic bread or something, the baby has been unsettled that day, so they haven't had it again, and the baby has been ok, so it's not clear as to whether it was the garlic or if the baby was just having a bad day.  Just try different things and see how she reacts, as they are all different,

emilycaitlin xx

P.S. You aren't being a pain!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

thankyou


----------

